# getting back in the hobby



## docdubz (Aug 25, 2014)

Greetings!

its been about a decade since I've had any fish tanks due to life. If all goes according to plan I should be closing on a house in about 3 weeks. When I was looking at the house, before I even made an offer, I saw this closet that sticks out into the living room right by the entryway. Gears started spinning in my head and then I realized that there were more than enough closets and pantries and whathave you. Thats when my gears started spinning so fast that my wife asked me if something was burning.

So I told her that I want to tear that closet down and put in a tank. Im not sure the exact dimensions yet but its going to be somewhere between 300-400 gallons.

Its going to be a bit cube shaped, something like 3.5x3.5x3.5 (maybe 4 feet instead of 3.5), with such a tall height I am thinking I have no real option besides FO or FOWLR with some softies and mushrooms (unless there has been some crazy headway in lighting technology since I've been gone.)

Basically, to make a long story short since I've been rambling, I hate asking questions and making someone else do my homework but I've been having a real hard time googling anything fish related. Can anyone link me to good pages for any new info you think I might have missed out on since I've been gone for so long?

If there's nothing really new.. Then I guess let's turn this into a good old fashioned "what would you do with a 400 gal tank" thread


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Lighting technology has definitely changed, with more powerful diodes and optics to focus the light LEDs have much more punch then they used to...Although I feel that 4 feet dep would be pushing the limit for routine maintenance, the deeper the tank the less likely you are to be as thorough.


----------



## docdubz (Aug 25, 2014)

Yea I've been considering that 4 feet may be about a foot too deep. LEDs being more advanced now is very good news. Maybe I'll put more thought into running a DSB and going full reef.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

